# WTB Predator



## Ultra Marine Fan 1980 (Jul 22, 2011)

I am looking for a good deal on a Predator tank i want it NIB, or assembled but if it's assembled I want it unpainted with Lascannon sponsons. Please post here first before PMing me. I will do MO or Paypal.


----------

